# Charcoal grilled amberjack



## 73saint (May 6, 2020)

Brother-in-law left an ice chest full of amberjack and tuna on my doorstep yesterday.  “What am I gonna do with that?” he says.  Well, I know what I’m doing with it.  Got the tuna all cleaned up, and quite a few items on the upcoming menu.  The amberjack was still skin-on, so we decided to grill that today for lunch.  Kept it simple, skin-on, redfish style.  I seasoned them with Tony’s & some bronzed seasoning I have for seafood.  I also chopped fresh parsley, garlic, capers, squeezed lemon, butter & cream for a sauce to top the fish.  These filets were very thick, I thought a sauce would be helpful. 






Here the filets are ready for the weber. 






I usually don’t start my grilled filets meat side down; but this amberjack was super thick and firm, so I gambled and went for a sear today. 






The flip worked fairly well.  Lost some of the top on one piece.  No more flipping from here on out.  They will finish on their skin.  






And here they are with a sprinkle of fresh parsley. Now I heated up my butter, sautéed garlic, parsley, lemon, Tony’s, and some heavy cream.  I thickened it up a bit with some corn starch, and folded in some capers.  Time to eat. 






We ate lunch with canned asparagus.  Nothing fancy, oil, vinegar salt and pepper.  But it complimented the fish.  Nice treat and not something we have often at all.  Amberjack is flaky white fish with what I would describe as a very mild, almost buttery flavor.  Maybe that was the sauce, haha!  We enjoyed it regardless.






And, we’ve got a nice mess of tuna.  Some to cook fresh the next few days and a nice bunch for the freezer.  Maybe I’ll make something for the brother in law.  Or maybe I’ll just make him a tuna sandwich haha!!


----------



## TNJAKE (May 6, 2020)

Man that looks delicious. Nice work!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 6, 2020)

Sounds really good! I've not had Amberjack, but the description suits my taste...JJ


----------



## 73saint (May 6, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that looks delicious. Nice work!


Thanks TN!


chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds really good! I've not had Amberjack, but the description suits my taste...JJ


Thanks chef jimmy!  I wish I had taken a pic of the fish cut open.  Maybe with leftovers!


----------



## jcam222 (May 6, 2020)

Man that looks awesome!! The amberjack looks great and the sauce both looks and sounds amazing!! I am all about the flavor of capers anymore just love them! I grilled whole amberjacks at a seafood festival in Tarpon Springs long ago and as I recall it was a nice firm good tasting fish.


----------



## 73saint (May 6, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Man that looks awesome!! The amberjack looks great and the sauce both looks and sounds amazing!! I am all about the flavor of capers anymore just love them! I grilled whole amberjacks at a seafood festival in Tarpon Springs long ago and as I recall it was a nice firm good tasting fish.


Thanks jcam!  You know, I’m hooked on capers too, especially with seafood.  And you’re right, the amberjack was very firm.  I wish we had more to put away, and do different things with.  I bet cut up and fried like nuggets with tartar sauce would be awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 7, 2020)

Very nice fish dish!
Them reef donkeys are as good for eating as they are for fighting, which is fantastic!
LIKE!

I did Mahi-Mahi and Salmon the other night , but neglected to post it.


----------



## 73saint (May 7, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Very nice fish dish!
> Them reef donkeys are as good for eating as they are for fighting, which is fantastic!
> LIKE!
> 
> I did Mahi-Mahi and Salmon the other night , but neglected to post it.


You right about that Chile!  First tuna trip I ever went on, I wore myself out on amberjack before we ever got to the tuna.  They are beasts!
I’ve never had mahi mahi, plenty of salmon.


----------

